# dealing w/ city/state re: removal of trees



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how many of you have experience dealing w/ a municipality regarding the removal of trees? I stopped in and spoke w/ an inspector re: a commercial property and around 70 trees needing removal for being too close to the structure (most 24-30" from foundation). First guy gave me the ok...went back a week later to make double sure b/c the owner asked for something in writing-now a different person (a little higher up) said they want an engineer designed layout showing trees removed and type/size of tree to be planted in their place, chosen from the states list of native trees. 

that's like a 180°! Wondering if this is actual code they're pulling from or making up stuff they would like to have. Anyone have experience with this kind of stuff?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

You're hosed, dude. Most earth muffin states have tree preservation ordinances stating that every tree cut must be replaced. Many actually inventory their tres. Some of the required canopy regs want builders to plant way too many trees for the space but claim their hands are tied. I would get the working and relevent ordinance and get up to speed with what is required. Don't let any individual interpret it for you. Good luck.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Just ask to see the ordinance. Usually if they give written notice they will cite the ordinance or enclose a copy.


----------



## ucfjoe (Mar 21, 2009)

cleveman said:


> Just ask to see the ordinance. Usually if they give written notice they will cite the ordinance or enclose a copy.



go to municode .com and search for tree ordinances. every municipality is different and the site saves a trip and the fun of dealing with city employees.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ucfjoe said:


> go to municode .com and search for tree ordinances. every municipality is different and the site saves a trip and the fun of dealing with city employees.


That's a good link thanks. *Municode.com*


----------

